# Excellent - but Limited



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought one of these kits about two years ago, but I have still not used it. I tend to use my old one. Maybe
when the old one gives up the ghost.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

You are better off without the router deal. It is underwhelming.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this the model with the Lithium Ion batteries? I guess they are good for useful life of a charge, and they don't discharge when not in use.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

I have one of the older models and recently bought the plunge base attachment. That seems to work ok although it is pretty light. This said, the dremel is not meant for heavy tasks. I have also heard the router 'table' option is underwhelming and problematic.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Re: router table, for what I've used it for, it has worked well… I've only put a rounded edge on pieces of wood.


----------

